# Sticky  Jan 6, 2023 SmackDown Discussion Thread: Kross & Scarlett Teaming Up



## Chelsea

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1609015942968758273


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

Damn show is tomorrow and no replies(except for now) lol and this is coming from a really good show last week


----------



## CivilMan61

I wanna see Liv and Aliyah cute faces


----------



## Lady Eastwood

I might be excited, if the outcome wasn't predictable.


----------



## Omos=Next Big Thing

Vince should open Smackdown tonight to confirm his return.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Can’t wait until he reveals himself as part of the Wyatt 6.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

Little bit of a spoiler/plan for Smackdown tonight 


Spoiler



Fightful:”We’re told that as of Thursday, there was a tarot card element to the Karrion Kross/Scarlett/Rey Mysterio Smackdown feud tonight.”


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Lmfao that’s fucking stupid.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Eastwood said:


> Can’t wait until he reveals himself as part of the Wyatt 6.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Also thought Drew ditched the sword. Guess I was wrong.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Little bit of a spoiler/plan for Smackdown tonight
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Fightful:”We’re told that as of Thursday, there was a tarot card element to the Karrion Kross/Scarlett/Rey Mysterio Smackdown feud tonight.”


----------



## Lady Eastwood

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Also thought Drew ditched the sword. Guess I was wrong.


He normally hides it in his pants.


----------



## ThirdMan

Eastwood said:


> Lmfao that’s fucking stupid.


Well, you see, Scarlett is a witch. Not to be confused with The Scarlet Witch. Anyways, you're absolutely right, tarot cards are stupid. She and Kross should play with puppets, like all the _cool _spooky kids in WWE.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Eastwood said:


> He normally hides it in his pants.







I can confirm that this is also my nickname


----------



## Mutant God

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Little bit of a spoiler/plan for Smackdown tonight
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Fightful:”We’re told that as of Thursday, there was a tarot card element to the Karrion Kross/Scarlett/Rey Mysterio Smackdown feud tonight.”


Hope he gets the Happy Squirrel


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Next week


----------



## Mutant God

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Next week


With today's "culture", I don't know whos more likely to show up Godfather or Shango?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Mutant God said:


> With today's "culture", I don't whos more likely to show up Godfather or Shango?


Godfather is safe, as long as he doesn't make x-rated videos on his own site. The Ho train though? Perfectly fine lol.


----------



## Mutant God

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Godfather is safe, as long as he doesn't make x-rated videos on his own site. The Ho train though? Perfectly fine lol.


I don't know about the _Ho Train_ kids might start asking questions. But if the train was ok would Mandy be the head Ho?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Mutant God said:


> I don't know about the _Ho Train_ kids might start asking questions. But if the train was ok would Mandy be the head Ho?


With all Kurt Angle's women on the side. (According to slapnuts.)


----------



## RainmakerV2

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Little bit of a spoiler/plan for Smackdown tonight
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Fightful:”We’re told that as of Thursday, there was a tarot card element to the Karrion Kross/Scarlett/Rey Mysterio Smackdown feud tonight.”



Another backstage thing with Kross drawing cards? Jesus, can't the guy ever come out and kick someone's ass or cut a live promo? I mean God


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

Smackdown plans/spoilers 


Spoiler


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Smackdown plans/spoilers
> 
> 
> Spoiler





Spoiler: Rum



Wait, there are rumble qualifiers now? I guess it is just about TD's botch, so I guess it is the only one.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Spoiler: Rum
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, there are rumble qualifiers now? I guess it is just about TD's botch, so I guess it is the only one.





Spoiler



Yeah they said it last week and so far it's the only one


----------



## American_Nightmare

Since they're in Memphis, I wonder if Lawler is there and they end up doing something with him


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah they said it last week and so far it's the only one





Spoiler: SD



Also glad that Kross finally has a match


----------



## Lady Eastwood

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Smackdown plans/spoilers
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Lmfao uh they know the rumble poster was already revealed right 

I’m guessing the guy on it wins


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Hello boys and girls!


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

ACKNOWLEGE HIM!


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

"First time in 3 years Roman has been involved in a loss." Didn't he get DQ'd vs Rollins?


----------



## Londonlaw

Was there any news on what happened to Heyman’s foot?


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

I liked that promo


----------



## Rockymin

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> View attachment 148395


I don't get what the problem with that was. It was really funny stuff and typical of the nWo. I loved that.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Rockymin said:


> I don't get what the problem with that was. It was really funny stuff and typical of the nWo. I loved that.


Was it not the same night that Foley won the WWF title? I think it is symbolic of that night when viewers switched over to WWF.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

More bloodline nonsense...


----------



## Kid Spice

Charlotte is fucking HOT


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Charlotte looking damn fine!


----------



## somerandomfan

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Was it not the same night that Foley won the WWF title? I think it is symbolic of that night when viewers switched over to WWF.


It was the same night, Schiavone infamously revealed the spoiler and people switched over, Nitro had an overrun that RAW didn't so after that ended people switched back over and were disappointed in the non-match and rehashing of the nWo.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Charlotte > Sasha


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> More bloodline nonsense...


Yeah wow why would they have the top wrestling fraction in wrestling business start off the show bruh


----------



## Mutant God

Kind of sad if you've been more then 10 Rumbles but never won once but it will probably be a storyline where _I've been in many Rumbles but this time is my time to shine!_


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Zelina doesn’t even look like Zelina anymore.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Eastwood said:


> Charlotte > Sasha


By miles!!!!!!!!


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Yeah wow why would they have the top wrestling fraction in wrestling business start off the show bruh


They suck


----------



## Dolorian

Eastwood said:


> Charlotte > Sasha


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> They suck


----------



## somerandomfan

Eastwood said:


> Lmfao uh they know the rumble poster was already revealed right
> 
> I’m guessing the guy on it wins


Either I'm blind or I'm looking at the wrong poster since I don't see Ricochet or Top Dolla on it.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

Man I can't wait till the rumble!


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Spoiler









Kofi to avoid Rumble elimination by amputating both feet


Hoping to continue his annual tradition of avoiding elimination from the Royal Rumble match in a creatively preposterous and implausible manner, popular professional wrestler Kofi Kingston has had both of his feet surgically removed. Because a competitor can only be eliminated from the Royal...




www.kayfabenews.com


----------



## -XERO-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611531445733842945


----------



## Mutant God

somerandomfan said:


> Either I'm blind or I'm looking at the wrong poster since I don't see Ricochet or Top Dolla on it.


Theres another one


----------



## AliFrazier100

That wasn't one of Roman's better promos.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Damn you, Bloodline!


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Liv is trash.


----------



## Mutant God

Why is KO getting another shot? There has to be a swerve at some point right?


----------



## TommyRich

Liv


----------



## Rockymin

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Was it not the same night that Foley won the WWF title? I think it is symbolic of that night when viewers switched over to WWF.


Not sure. I wasn't watching WWF much back then and was really into the nWo. I don't think I even noticed Schiavone mentioning the spoiler. I thought that poke thing they did was great, and was ecstatic that the nWo was getting back together.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

They need to start revealing Wyatt’s people, this has gone on long enough and it’s fucking boring.


----------



## Piehound

LA Knight with the song lyric reference...


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

LA Knight should be a huge face at some point.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Karrion just ain't over. Damn.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

If Kross didn’t have a cool entrance and Scarlett, people wouldn’t even look at him.


----------



## AliFrazier100

Kofi seems like a good guy,


----------



## Ham and Egger

Mutant God said:


> Theres another one
> 
> 
> 
> ￼


This is giving me comic book cover vibes. It feels like I'm looking at an Avengers cover art. They should keep this up.


----------



## Piehound

Ham and Egger said:


> Karrion just ain't over. Damn.


Somehow having hair just isn't a good look for him in the ring..


----------



## Dolorian

Not sure about Scarlett wrestling honestly, kind of takes away from her aura.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Dolorian said:


> Not sure about Scarlett wrestling honestly, kind of takes away from her aura.


Think the last time I seen her was v Disco Inferno lol


----------



## Mutant God

Can't believe Rey has his own Tarot card


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Rey sitting at home with his mask and boots on


----------



## dcruz

Ham and Egger said:


> Karrion just ain't over. Damn.


Maybe if they had him come out more than once a month it would be a good start
People won't just suddenly care because he showed up out of nowhere and presents himself as a mysterious big deal



Dolorian said:


> Not sure about Scarlett wrestling honestly, kind of takes away from her aura.


Her "do nothing" aura? Yeah, I'd rather see her actually doing stuff... especially with these constant "yikes Kross isn't over!" well shit let her give it a try then.


----------



## somerandomfan

Eastwood said:


> If Kross didn’t have a cool entrance and Scarlett, people wouldn’t even look at him.


I disagree, he was doing fine in Impact before signing with WWE and even in NXT, but his first main roster run ruined a lot of his aura from NXT and the way he's barely been used in this run has been killing any chance of gaining momentum.


----------



## TommyRich

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Rey sitting at home with his mask and boots on


----------



## RainmakerV2

Ham and Egger said:


> Karrion just ain't over. Damn.



He's beaten 2 people on TV since his return in August. Moss and Gulak. Why would anyone care? They keep delaying this Mysterio match too til lord knows when.


----------



## TommyRich

Has anyone watched the new documentary on Ric Flair? It’s pretty good


----------



## -XERO-

Rockymin said:


> Not sure. I wasn't watching WWF much back then and was really into the nWo. I don't think I even noticed Schiavone mentioning the spoiler. I thought that poke thing they did was great, and was ecstatic that the nWo was getting back together.


The only real problem I had was that Kevin Nash barely held the WCW title because of it. But I'm glad he won it again a few months later.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Rey sitting at home with his mask and boots on


Hopefully, that’s all he’s got on.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

This or Rhea's pin?


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/WorldOfWrestlingWomen/comments/rf3oxu


----------



## Mutant God

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> This or Rhea's pin?
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/WorldOfWrestlingWomen/comments/rf3oxu


Rhea pinning Scarlet or Scarlet pinning Rhea?


----------



## Dolorian

dcruz said:


> Her "do nothing" aura? Yeah, I'd rather see her actually doing stuff... especially with these constant "yikes Kross isn't over!" well shit let her give it a try then.


Her character's aura. As soon as she enters the ring into a match it is kind of demystified.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Mutant God said:


> Rhea pinning Scarlet or Scarlet pinning Rhea?


Both. 2/3 falls then lol.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Bang her Bang her - Vince McMahon


----------



## Dolorian

Charlotte, nice!


----------



## Kid Spice

Come to Kid Spice, Charlotte!


----------



## dcruz

RainmakerV2 said:


> He's beaten 2 people on TV since his return in August. Moss and Gulak. Why would anyone care? They keep delaying this Mysterio match too til lord knows when.


Literally all the other returns, Hit Row, LA Knight, Dexter, Gargano, Io/Dakota, etc have all been featured more regularly than him, I really don't get what they're doing 💀



Dolorian said:


> Her character's aura. As soon as she enters the ring into a match it is kind of demystified.


But what's the use of that aura? Just so she can appear to be spooky for no reason? "Kross isn't over" anyway so why not let her/them switch it up


----------



## SAMCRO

Charlottes new theme sucks complete ass, jesus why'd they feel the need to change what she had? I don't even know how to describe this new theme, doesn't even sound like music, sounds like a washing machine going off or something.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Charlotte’s new song blows.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Charlotte being face is always surreal


----------



## Kid Spice

Sonya Deville is fine as fuck


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Also, where is Lacey?


----------



## Rockymin

Sonya is getting a title shot? lol why?


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Hillbillies lololololol


----------



## Dolorian

Well this is random, Sonya?


----------



## SAMCRO

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Also, where is Lacey?


Getting her 50th repackage that will utterly fail like all the others.


----------



## somerandomfan

What the hell is the crowd chanting? Is it a Memphis ref whatever they're saying?


----------



## Mutant God

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Also, where is Lacey?


Still training at boot camp


----------



## SAMCRO

Thank god Charlotte isn't wearing that terrible S&M gear anymore.


----------



## Mutant God

somerandomfan said:


> What the hell is the crowd chanting? Is it a Memphis ref whatever they're saying?


Doomatrix I think?


----------



## DRose1994

somerandomfan said:


> What the hell is the crowd chanting? Is it a Memphis ref whatever they're saying?


They were saying “whoop that trick.” A song and phrase popularized by a Memphis rapper


----------



## Trophies

Already tired of Charlotte's promos.


----------



## Piehound

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Charlotte being face is always surreal


eh - kinda like when her dad was a face, you know it won't last very long.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Eastwood said:


> Hillbillies lololololol


----------



## SAMCRO

Trophies said:


> Already tired of Charlotte's promos.


I mean shes The Rock on the mic compared to Ronda.


----------



## American_Nightmare

A Whoop That Trick chant

Only in Memphis


----------



## TommyRich

Wooooooo


CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Charlotte being face is always surreal


it won’t last


----------



## -XERO-

*THEY CHANTED IT!!!! 😆 😆 😆 😆 *






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611545834256044032

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611545708875730946


----------



## Trophies

SAMCRO said:


> I mean shes The Rock on the mic compared to Ronda.


Her voice is just grating.


----------



## Dolorian

Good crowd


----------



## Rockymin

So Sonya is a bona fide jobber now huh? When is the last time she won a match?


----------



## Stellar

Sonya's been used this way for a long time. At least since her feud with Naomi. WWE really fumbled with Sonya because she was interesting when she returned from her hiatus... and then after the feud with Naomi... loss after loss.


----------



## somerandomfan

Wade you've got that mixed up, not only does "The Man That Gravity Forgot" not work here anymore, gravity _definitely_ remembered Top Dolla.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

If Cody wins the Rumble, it would be a cool gesture by both companies if they let Dustin share his moment, with his mother passing away.


----------



## Kid Spice

So Lacey is Ms. Sgt Slaughter....The Cobra Clutch!!


----------



## somerandomfan

So _THAT'S_ what happened to RAW Underground, that's where Lacey's been hiding.


----------



## Trophies

Uhh is this another Lacey repackage...I think last time she was crawling in combat.


----------



## TommyRich

30 wrestlers in the Royal Rumble, do they need a qualifying match?


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Hmmm shocking the guy on the rumble poster won


----------



## Chris22

TommyRich said:


> 30 wrestlers in the Royal Rumble, do they need a qualifying match?


I know right? Most of the competitors in the Royal Rumble won't even need to have won a qualifier so it's kinda pointless to have even a couple of them.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Trophies said:


> Uhh is this another Lacey repackage...I think last time she was crawling in combat.


I don’t know why they even bother. Her original gimmick was fine imo and then everything after that was utter garbage.


----------



## Mutant God

Why so many bald guys with beards?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Mutant God said:


> Why so many bald guys with beards?


Cosplayers


----------



## Araragi

Imagine botching so hard you gotta turn heel.


----------



## -XERO-

-XERO- said:


>




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611551629278384129

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611550526264549376


----------



## Irish Jet

Heyman watching and judging from the corner is amazing.

Sami and Roman with great chemistry as always but it’s becoming noticeable how they’re avoiding eye contact with him because they worry about laughing lol.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Sami's facial expressions on point as usual


----------



## Trophies

Why does Roman's apology sound like a threat


----------



## Trophies

Shame this match is on a somewhat random Smackdown. I can see Sheamus and Drew becoming champs.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Both these generic bagpipe themes makes me want their original ones back even more

They would still work


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

Yes, great psychology. The heel doing the dive supposed to make the crowd pop.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Cole with a cheap shot at Top Dolla lol


----------



## Trophies

They got the popcorn. Reigns is so into this match lmao


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

Solo sikoa is so fucking bad. He screams after a throat punch for fuck's sake.


----------



## Irish Jet

The fucking popcorn.


----------



## Trophies

What's Sami doing to that popcorn lol


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## somerandomfan

So who wants to tell WWE about what they've done with The Banger Bros? This is Submission Sorority all over again.


----------



## -XERO-

*Tricks have been whooped 😏😆 *

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611554477873446912

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611557283246534662

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611560439745335296


----------



## iarwain

Trophies said:


> What's Sami doing to that popcorn lol


That popcorn scene was gold, who but Sami could have pulled that off (no pun intended)? And Roman's facial expression, turning from amusement to wft are you doing to I don't know if I'm comfortable with this. WWE has caught lightning in a bottle with this storyline.


----------



## toontownman

Those popcorn scenes were incredible. Simple things. It stole the show though. From the previous passive aggressive apology to the pure disgust of watching Sami eating popcorn and offering him any, Roman was immense. Followed by the next shot of Roman having his own popcorn now fully bought in. I want a sexual popcorn chant at the next smackdown. That scene was the icing on the cake!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611560531047124992


----------



## FrankieDs316

After watching Smackdown tonight its safe to say Vince is not in charge of creative


----------



## Mutant God

FrankieDs316 said:


> After watching Smackdown tonight its safe to say Vince is not in charge of creative


Not yet


----------



## iarwain

toontownman said:


> Those popcorn scenes were incredible. Simple things. It stole the show though.


Little things like this remind me of the attitude era, honestly. Small things that work mainly because the characters are so well defined. It's the small things that make it work. A sexual popcorn chant would be hilarious, but that sounds like a little too much to hope for.


----------



## Wolf Mark

Eastwood said:


> If Kross didn’t have a cool entrance and Scarlett, people wouldn’t even look at him.


In Impact he was on his own and he was prettty over. He was cool and menacing. I'm beginning to think Vince was right that Scarlett distract from him. 

But anyway next week Smackdown is in Montreal folks, and it's Samy vs KO. Expect it to be something big.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Wolf Mark said:


> In Impact he was on his own and he was prettty over. He was cool and menacing. I'm beginning to think Vince was right that Scarlett distract from him.
> 
> But anyway next week Smackdown is in Montreal folks, and it's Samy vs KO. Expect it to be something big.



I don’t disagree, he’s been largely misused, which is why no one would care about him if he didn’t have a beautiful valet and cool entrance.


----------



## Chelsea

No Bray, so I'm fine with the fact that I missed the show. Only watched Kross & Scarlett and Escobar's victories on YouTube.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Chelsea said:


> No Bray, so I'm fine with the fact that I missed the show. Only watched Kross & Scarlett and Escobar's victories on YouTube.


Looks like I'll be youtubing it as well. Hoping for Bray next week. :fingerscrossed.


----------



## CM Buck

The Viking raiders attacked drew mac and sheamus that should be a fun match for the rumble


----------



## Old School Icons

Opening segment, Scarlett and the main event were the only things worth watching this week.

The popcorn stuff will rightly be memed into oblivion, that was great haha


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Roman is still a terrible fucking promo. This was made completely obvious tonight.

Please don't let Scarlett wrestle again. She's better as a manager.

Kross has gone from promising to irrelevant and boring under HHH booking in a matter of months.

Charlotte is nauseating. Most overrated woman in the company now that Banks is gone.

This was a perfect opportunity to put the belt on Sonya unexpectedly, someone who really deserves it, but of course
the golden girl doesn't lose, at least not until the new golden girl Bianca BelFlair beats her at Mania. Boring and predictable.

They bury a potential generational talent like Sonya Deville for this boring, overrated, Ric Flair cosplayer. SD is such shit.

Per usual, horrible episode of SD.


----------



## Interceptor88

I enjoyed Karrion Kross this week. And Scarlettwas decent. But yeah, he needs more screentime and something higher-profile than beating Madcap Moss. At least I'm digging the new touches of his attire and this was kind of funny:









Best-case scenario Karrion finally gets his match with Rey where he can show his worth and Madcap gets repackaged as Riddick so he can become a more compelling hand for the midcard. I like his pairing with Emma, but Mapcap needs a new name and a new outfit at the very least.

Hit Row's turn heel is the right move. They did a decent job with their short program with the Usos but they still needed a change and it's cool that Top Dolla's pretty real botch gave creative a reason to make them snap after not being taken seriously since their return.

Nice main event. As other people have said, we know such a long reign as Usos' is not going to end at a random weekly show but still everyone involved worked their asses off to offer an entertaining match and they surely delivered.

Also Roman Reigns has grown so much. It's hard to believe he's the "sufferin' succotash" guy. Sami and him were real good this week.

It was hard mustering the ganas to watch anything after the terrible news about the old bastard's return, but well. Let's try to enjoy it until the takeover is complete.


----------



## ThePegasusKid

I liked the tag match. I found it weird people were cheering the Usos (aren't they heel?).

Nothing else to say.


----------



## Soul Rex

Bah Gaw the tribal chief goating on the mic.

But where is God himself... La kight?


----------



## Interceptor88

Soul Rex said:


> Bah Gaw the tribal chief goating on the mic.
> 
> But where is God himself... La kight?


----------



## Brad Boyd

BLISSED & LYNCHED said:


> Roman is still a terrible fucking promo. This was made completely obvious tonight.
> 
> Please don't let Scarlett wrestle again. She's better as a manager.
> 
> Kross has gone from promising to irrelevant and boring under HHH booking in a matter of months.
> 
> Charlotte is nauseating. Most overrated woman in the company now that Banks is gone.
> 
> This was a perfect opportunity to put the belt on Sonya unexpectedly, someone who really deserves it, but of course
> the golden girl doesn't lose, at least not until the new golden girl Bianca BelFlair beats her at Mania. Boring and predictable.
> 
> They bury a potential generational talent like Sonya Deville for this boring, overrated, Ric Flair cosplayer. SD is such shit.
> 
> Per usual, horrible episode of SD.


I can't help but laugh over the people who are so obsessed with "great workrate" Do we really need to see B Fab and Scarlett wrestle to perfection? Everyone is gonna have skills and downsides. And honestly Roman did pretty solid on the mic, yelled with conviction much better than Rollins did the other week. I think Roman has heavily improved his mic work. I find it funny how much he gets shit on and people consider his "reign of terror" to be "WOAT" Roman has been the most interesting thing about WWE since late 2020, how bad can it be to have him champion? The only issue I have with his reign is that he never wrestles on Smackdown. But he's at least able to contribute story line wise.


----------



## BigRedMonster47

FrankieDs316 said:


> After watching Smackdown tonight its safe to say Vince is not in charge of creative


Lets hope it stays that way 🤞🏻


----------



## RainmakerV2

Interceptor88 said:


> I enjoyed Karrion Kross this week. And Scarlettwas decent. But yeah, he needs more screentime and something higher-profile than beating Madcap Moss. At least I'm digging the new touches of his attire and this was kind of funny:
> View attachment 148506
> 
> 
> Best-case scenario Karrion finally gets his match with Rey where he can show his worth and Madcap gets repackaged as Riddick so he can become a more compelling hand for the midcard. I like his pairing with Emma, but Mapcap needs a new name and a new outfit at the very least.
> 
> Hit Row's turn heel is the right move. They did a decent job with their short program with the Usos but they still needed a change and it's cool that Top Dolla's pretty real botch gave creative a reason to make them snap after not being taken seriously since their return.
> 
> Nice main event. As other people have said, we know such a long reign as Usos' is not going to end at a random weekly show but still everyone involved worked their asses off to offer an entertaining match and they surely delivered.
> 
> Also Roman Reigns has grown so much. It's hard to believe he's the "sufferin' succotash" guy. Sami and him were real good this week.
> 
> It was hard mustering the ganas to watch anything after the terrible news about the old bastard's return, but well. Let's try to enjoy it until the takeover is complete.



I liked the Kross stuff too with him using Reys mask and the card and the promo into the camera.


Now will they follow up with anything next week or will it be another 3 weeks of him doing nothing til he just pops up again and people wonder why he's not as over as he should be?




Also, he really needs to shave his fuckin head again. Or at least trim that shit down.


----------



## Interceptor88

RainmakerV2 said:


> I liked the Kross stuff too with him using Reys mask and the card and the promo into the camera.
> 
> 
> Now will they follow up with anything next week or will it be another 3 weeks of him doing nothing til he just pops up again and people wonder why he's not as over as he should be?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, he really needs to shave his fuckin head again. Or at least trim that shit down.


Don't you think the black coat he wore during his entrance was too plain? It may be a silly detail but Karrion relies a lot on his presentation and I think he should wear stuff that makes him stand out more. Maybe if it had the same golden motifs his in-ring attire had...


----------

